# Trade insurance



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

does any one know of a good and cheap that does trade policies


----------



## Barryf (Oct 11, 2001)

*Insurance*

Hi

Try http://www.Tradexinsurance.co.uk/ i have used them for the past five years they insure anything even Skyline GTR's .....

Thanx

Barry


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

Does anyone know of anyone else?


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

Are you actually a trader?

A friend of mine used to have a trader policy because he had several cars and it was the cheapest way to cover himself for them.

This was fine for a few years until one day they decided that they wanted proof of him being a trader, such as receipts and stuff. Of course he couldn't provide it so he had to switch to a private policy. However, because his NCB had been built up on a trader policy he couldn't get any NCD when he switched over.

He, er, wasn't pleased by this.


----------

